# Office 365 >  >  Export Calendar from outlook to excel with one button(VBA)

## jiandragon

Hi all,

I am currently trying to export the calendar from outlook to excel. There is a manual way to do it which requires a number of steps. However, I want to create a button(form control) and assign a macro to it in excel such that whenever i click that button, it updates the exported calendar from my outlook. The exported calendar comprises of all my meetings and tasks for the month. I need help on the VBA coding that enables me to do so.

Any help will be greatly appreciated thank you!

----------


## Rioran

Good time of day!

May you describe how you do it manually?

----------


## jiandragon

Go to outlook, click file-> options-> advanced -> export -> export to file -> excel ___ -> calendar.

----------

